

Digimaster 3 Digimaster III Original Odometer Correction Master Supports English - xiamenhhs
http://www.xcardiag.com/wholesale/digimaster-3-digimaster-iii-original-odometer-correction-master-supports-english-127.html
Digimaster 3 also is called Digimaster III or shortly D3 is new developed odometer correction master. It works with various types of adapter you can easily achieve odometer correction, Audio decoding, airbag resetting, engine ECU resetting, IMMO, programming key for Benz &#38;BMW etc Language: English
======
xiamenhhs
it will use for cars

